# Production Intercom shipping delays



## jstroming (Jun 6, 2012)

Is anyone else waiting on the new MS-301 base station or am I the only unlucky one? We have been waiting 3 MONTHS for it but no one, not my supplier or even P/I themselves, can tell me when they will be shipping. I'm holding off on ordering more until I know for sure they're not going out of business....


----------



## jstroming (Aug 14, 2012)

Just want to give an update. It is now mid-august, 6 months from original purchase date (I actually purchased it through NSL in February). Both Production Intercom and NSL keep saying "2-3 weeks" for all my orders. I actually have a base station on order, as well as 6 headsets, and 2 headset rackmount stations....all in different orders, but from around the same time.

I just want to let you guys know so if you're planning on ordering anything from Production Intercom make sure they have it in stock. Apparently their chinese manufacturer folded, and they're having problems getting parts in. But 6 months is outrageous, especially being that I was told in late February that all my items would ship in "2-3 weeks".


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 14, 2012)

That is insane, I hope you haven't paid for them yet. We ordered a couple of belt packs and headsets in May and had them in a week.


----------



## wiscolighting (Aug 16, 2012)

I have seen PI take maybe a month with an item on back order that they had to make but that is ridiculous... I have used all sorts of com equipment and PI is nice but ClearCom is awesome and by far my favorite headset is by Telex. I would try to get refunded if you haven't gotten it unless you want to wait.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 16, 2012)

wiscolighting said:


> I have seen PI take maybe a month with an item on back order that they had to make but that is ridiculous... I have used all sorts of com equipment and PI is nice but ClearCom is awesome and by far my favorite headset is by Telex. I would try to get refunded if you haven't gotten it unless you want to wait.



Yeah I think most of us would prefer to have ClearCom stuff, but it's hard to justify when your on a very tight budget and PI is half the price and works just fine.


----------



## NickVon (Aug 16, 2012)

there is definaly delays with PI right now. I ordered some new headsets from my guy at BMI, back mid July, and he said about a month.


----------



## ScottT (Oct 2, 2012)

And now we know why:

Home

From beltpack dot com :

> ... Now it’s time to call it a day. We are eternally grateful to all the faithful customers and suppliers who worked with us throughout the years. It has been hard work, but some times great fun. And we were proud of the products that we built and the genuine concern for our customers that had been our hallmark. ...


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 2, 2012)

ScottT said:


> And now we know why:
> 
> Home



That's a solid dose of sad news.


----------



## Footer (Oct 2, 2012)

They will be back. New family member running it, new business address, and probably same R&D team.


----------



## DrPinto (Oct 2, 2012)

If anyone needs any instruction / installation information, it may be a good idea to download it now. The "downloads" page still works. Who knows what will happen in the future.

Downloads


----------



## jstroming (Oct 2, 2012)

I dont feel bad for them. They shouldn't have left their customers (and our customers) stranded while we have thousands of dollars tied up with them. A phone call and order cancellation would have been nice, maybe 6 months ago.

And then he recommends buying stuff from his daughter with "2+ years experience"?!? And he's going to coach from the sidelines....is he NUTS?!?

I think I'll pass. Back to clearcom it is.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 2, 2012)

So sad. They made such great quality equipment. I was much happier with them than Clearcom. Hopefully the new company will maintain the quality.


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, JStroming. As a small business owner myself, I have nothing but empathy toward the struggles of others trying to make a living in this industry/economy. He admitted to making mistakes, but there are always factors beyond your control when it comes to keeping a business afloat. I hope that everything works out for him and his family.


----------



## wiscolighting (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, first I heard of Production Intercom shutting down... I know some die hard PI fans who are going to be really bummed.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 3, 2012)

Aw man, now who am I going to get a red handset from?


----------



## NickVon (Oct 3, 2012)

I caved a couple of weeks ago and changed my PI order to some Earcom similar headsets.... I'm not impressed with the earcom ones :-(.


----------



## DrPinto (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like the new website is up (sorta)...

Home to Sound and Light Professional Intercom


----------



## JohnD (Oct 10, 2012)

TJ Cornish posted a link to this thread over at soundforums.net and there are some interesting responses there.
Production Intercom out of business
Arther Skudra posted the manufacturer's rep email he received which has this nice news:
_The new company has a new location, retained PI staff and reestablished key supplier relationships to start manufacturing immediately. Model numbers and pricing will not be changed." _


----------



## TJCornish (Oct 10, 2012)

JohnD said:


> TJ Cornish posted a link to this thread over at soundforums.net and there are some interesting responses there.
> Production Intercom out of business
> Arther Skudra posted the manufacturer's rep email he received which has this nice news:
> _The new company has a new location, retained PI staff and reestablished key supplier relationships to start manufacturing immediately. Model numbers and pricing will not be changed." _


That would be great if true. The bump in the road is disconcerting - from the outside looking in it would seem to have been easier to have the daughter keep the name and everything rolling. I suppose there were debts that needed to be wiped out necessitating the reboot with a different corporate name.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 17, 2012)

*Production Intercom*

I know PI has shut down but I was hoping to get a few before they are all gone. Nobody is listing them because they are out of production. Anybody know of anybody who can give me a quote?


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

PI stuff is getting as hard to find as Twinkies.

At this point, eBay is probably your best bet.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

I don't know that I'd hold my breath on it, but my understanding is that if you wait, you will be able to buy new packs from the daughter who's taking over the business under the name Pro Intercom LLC.

I'm not sure how long it will be before that happens and she's got a product she can mass produce and sell. Rumor has it that pricing and model numbers will remain that same, and that she's hired up all of the former staff from PI. They also supposedly already have a location for manufacturing too, but I don't know if they're tooled yet. I believe they have to purchase all new tooling and infrastructure as I presume all of PI's assets are being liquidated as part of their bankruptcy filing.

I would estimate that the new packs will be compatible with the old ones and that the quality will at least be as good as it has been to date (because they've kept all of the PI staff), but how long it will take for them to get a product shipping out the door is unknown. I also know that they will be starting with a backlog of orders from people who placed orders before the bankruptcy announcement but that have yet to be fulfilled, so there could be a delay before they start accepting new orders.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


mstaylor said:


> I know PI has shut down but I was hoping to get a few before they are all gone. Nobody is listing them because they are out of production. Anybody know of anybody who can give me a quote?



I just noticed that Alpha still has PI listed. I haven't ordered from them before and I have no idea what they actually still have, but here's the link:

Production Intercom Inc® :: Brands :: ALPHA Sound & Lighting Co.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

Also, for what it's worth, Camel Traders still lists PI products, under Clear Com.
Camel Traders | Stage and Concert Equipment Sales, NY | Clear Com


----------



## museav (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

I believe that what you may find it what people still have in their inventory. I 'm anxious so see PI come back as they've always offered good product and support. I was just checking a system out yeaterday and found out that due to the project schedule I had specified a two channel PI master station that was replaced by the three channel version by the time the Contractor ordered it but by the time it came to deliver everything that was no longer available. However, apparently PI went and found enough parts to build one of the older two channel masters that had originally been specified and was able to deliver that.

I know others had bad experiences with PI ceasing production and this could have easily been an additional example, but it may also reflect that PI did seem to try to do what they could where anything was possible.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

Just because a web site has it listed doesn't necessarily mean that it's in stock. Many (most) online stores drop ship exclusively, so don't be surprised if you order Production Intercom and get a backordered email and/or your money back.


----------



## David Ashton (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

A compatible system, better in my opinion with more features and with plenty of stock is Altair of Spain, also not expensive as Spain is in recession.
Distributors
This is not a promo, I use it myself.


----------



## museav (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


David Ashton said:


> A compatible system, better in my opinion with more features and with plenty of stock is Altair of Spain, also not expensive as Spain is in recession.
> Distributors
> This is not a promo, I use it myself.


Apparently it has somewhat limited distribution that does not seem to include the US.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


museav said:


> Apparently it has somewhat limited distribution that does not seem to include the US.



Just because there is no US distributor doesn't mean someone won't ship here. One of the first sites I found seems to be willing to ship here.
Altair EM-201 single channel wired beltpack - ALT-467-8724 - Showcomms


----------



## jstroming (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


David Ashton said:


> A compatible system, better in my opinion with more features and with plenty of stock is Altair of Spain, also not expensive as Spain is in recession.
> Distributors
> This is not a promo, I use it myself.



David, is this fully compatible with Production Intercom/Clearcom?


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

I'd like to know if the Altair equipment is available for use with US voltage and electrical outlets. I can't seem to find this in the literature.


----------



## museav (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


DrPinto said:


> I'd like to know if the Altair equipment is available for use with US voltage and electrical outlets. I can't seem to find this in the literature.


The rear panel of the master stations seems to suggest the units are compatible with [email protected], however I noted no mention of FCC and/or UL approval on the pictures of the unit or in the manual. Since that has been an issue for other manufacturers and products I can see that possibly affecting distribution and use in the US. Does anyone know if they have the appropriate FCC and UL approval?


----------



## avkid (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


DrPinto said:


> I'd like to know if the Altair equipment is available for use with US voltage and electrical outlets. I can't seem to find this in the literature.



Yes-
Power requirements:
90-264 VAC/ 50-60 Hz/
50 VA.


----------



## David Ashton (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

I use the altair randomly with the mix of PI, Jands and clearcom stuff I've picked up over the years, but if it's my show I'm doing I like to use the Altair master because it has a kill mics switch on the master and if you have kids on the line talking about things they shouldn't you can kill their mics and get them back in line. To get the mics live again you simply re press the mic button on the pack.Also you can set the pack to dynamic or electret mics, which are cheaper and more generally available. I don't know about UL listing, when I tried to get some P28 bases listed the costs were enormous, it would have tripled the cost of my very small run. I have no connection with Altair so I can't speak for them, I just know their service is first class and I prefer their gear to any other, even the ones I had made myself in China.I am guessing that with no distributor in the US they would supply direct and you will be surprised at the low cost, I'm in the process of getting some Bluetooth interface boxes off them, if these work out I would find them very useful and cost effective.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*


David Ashton said:


> ... I like to use the Altair master because it has a kill mics switch on the master and if you have kids on the line talking about things they shouldn't you can kill their mics and get them back in line. To get the mics live again you simply re press the mic button on the pack. ...


Ah yes, RMK--Remote Mic Kill is a terrific feature introduced by Clear-Com in the early/mid '80s, and isn't used nearly enough IMO. ISTR that ANY user could kill ALL open mics by holding his CALL button for a specific duration, does that sound correct?

-----

BTW David, how's/what's your son doing these days? We haven't heard from him in quite some time. I can't even remember his CB username. Seemed like a very bright kid.
.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

Looks like the new webpage is up and running (again)...

Home Page


----------



## David Ashton (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Production Intercom*

Sean's working in the business now, working a show as we speak, he's taking over next year when I go sailing again.


----------



## 2mojo2 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Production Intercom*

Who has experience/knowledge of the state of the new/resurrected Production Intercom?
Are the production lines running, products shipping?

I want to replace some of the PI equipment in our theater, but I need some assurance that the reformed company is functioning.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*


2mojo2 said:


> Who has experience/knowledge of the state of the new/resurrected Production Intercom?
> Are the production lines running, products shipping?
> 
> I want to replace some of the PI equipment in our theater, but I need some assurance that the reformed company is functioning.



You can ask them here: Home Page


----------



## Van (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*

Just received this from the new Prointercomllc.com:
"Hi Van,

No Production Intercom Inc. is no longer is business. We will be carrying the same product line but concentrating on econoCom packages, Blazon's, Handsets and Headsets for the first little while. We are working on our new Master Station (MS301) and should have that available in the coming month or two. The new 2-Channel Power supply will be next in line.

Production Intercom Inc. had financial struggles and was just unable to make ends meet. Diana the owner or Pro Intercom LLC and I are the daughters of Glenn and Sibbelina, former owners of PI.

Diana and I hope to make this a successful venture and stay in the marketplace for years to come.

Thank you,

Cathy S.
Home Page
"


----------



## Robert (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*

I just want to say I always loved and purchased PI equipment. Your service and product were always top notch. I wish you the best in this adventure and look forward to your new product line.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*

The new company should at least make a more professional website while they're getting their act together. What has been up for the last 6 months doesn't exactly give me confidence in them.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*

They would also be well advised to proofread their broadcast emails before hitting send...


----------



## Van (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*


DrPinto said:


> The new company should at least make a more professional website while they're getting their act together. What has been up for the last 6 months doesn't exactly give me confidence in them.


I say give them the beneefitof the doubt. If there was a fault with Production intercom, in my humble opinion, it was in thier generosity and price structure. during thier years of operation I never heard a complaint about them 'till the bitter end. Maybe they dropped the ball with the way thier company ended and perhaps they didn't handle the marketing end of it too well, but then they always did have a marketing problem; Imean 'Beltpack.com' for a domain ? seriously ? No, they are/were good people but maybe not the best 'businessmen'. 
I'd add to that they we know nothing of how deeply the loss of thier business affected thier familyand personal financials. It may very well be that they have what they can afford at this point. 


Chris15 said:


> They would also be well advised to proofread their broadcast emails before hitting send...



FYI that was not a "Public Broadcast" it was a personal email sent to me in response to an inquiry I made. It was never meant for 'Publica consumption' and I was in Tech rehearsal last night when I posted it, as always I didn't porfraed it.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 20, 2013)

All I know is I got seven new belt packs and head sets. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyler.martin (Mar 21, 2013)

mstaylor said:


> All I know is I got seven new belt packs and head sets.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



And??? What are they like? Same as the PI ones?


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes,I assume they are left over stock. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*


Van said:


> I say give them the beneefitof the doubt. If there was a fault with Production intercom, in my humble opinion, it was in thier generosity and price structure. during thier years of operation I never heard a complaint about them 'till the bitter end. Maybe they dropped the ball with the way thier company ended and perhaps they didn't handle the marketing end of it too well, but then they always did have a marketing problem; Imean 'Beltpack.com' for a domain ? seriously ? No, they are/were good people but maybe not the best 'businessmen'.
> I'd add to that they we know nothing of how deeply the loss of thier business affected thier familyand personal financials. It may very well be that they have what they can afford at this point.



Don't get me wrong...I hope they DO get back on their feet. It's just that I remember the announcement of PI's closing:

"We are very pleased and encouraged to tell you all Diana Mullis, Glenn’s daughter has formed a new company called Pro Intercom LLC and is raring to pick up where PI has left off. With a diverse business background in large and small business, IT technologies and an entrepreneurial spirit just like Glenn we have the greatest of faith that very quickly the recently lost momentum will be restored. Diana has been at PI for the last two years and knows all aspects of the company both good and bad which will allow her to plot the best course for a quick recovery. The new company has a new location, retained PI staff and reestablished key supplier relationships to start manufacturing immediately. Model numbers and pricing will not be changed." 

Now 6 months later...nothing.

My point was that I expected at least a website with some information on it, especially since the closing announcement made a point to mention their "background in IT technologies".


----------



## TJCornish (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*

Just tried their website - at least they have something substiantial up now:
Home


----------



## jstroming (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*


TJCornish said:


> Just tried their website - at least they have something substiantial up now:
> Home



I'm done waiting for them. Plus I think it's shady that they close down and just start back up again under a different company name with their daughters running it. Not too confident I won't be waiting 6 months for their products like I did last time.

I met a company at NAB who I purchased several units from, I'm receiving next week and will let everyone know my experience. Prices are great. My needs aren't too complicated (1 and 2 channel master stations and beltpacks) so this might fit the bill for me.

TELIKOU Technologies Co., Ltd-Products

And yes, they are a foreign company, but have been easy to deal with over the phone, no language barriers.


----------



## museav (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Production Intercom*


jstroming said:


> Plus I think it's shady that they close down and just start back up again under a different company name with their daughters running it. Not too confident I won't be waiting 6 months for their products like I did last time.


As I understand it PI was in the midst of working on a major expansion to which both the company and the owner's personally were already heavily commited when their financing partner ran into difficulties, which basically ended any expansion plans. The financing partner got a government bailout so their execs could give themselves bonuses while companies like PI that were apparently not 'too big to fail' lost their investments. PI tried to keep going but the situation was untenable.


----------



## 2mojo2 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Pro Intercom LLC*

Has anyone had experience yet with Pro Intercom LLC?


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Pro Intercom LLC*

I placed a small order recently; just a few beltpacks and headsets. Same great experience as I had with the old PI stuff. I don't care for the new website though.

~Dave


----------



## JohnD (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Pro Intercom LLC*

I don't know if you also read Soundforums.net but there is a bit more info on what is shipping and some comments by Diana Mullis of the new company starting at post # 20 of this thread:
Production Intercom out of business


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Pro Intercom LLC*

From what I've heard they are back in business and have their full product line up and running again. The website is full of the same great products as before, still made in America by some really nice people.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 14, 2015)

It's been a few years since Production Intercom went under and Pro Intercom started up. I'm just wondering if anyone has any recent experience with Pro Intercom.


----------



## Scarrgo (Dec 14, 2015)

I have bought several belt paks and headsets, and have had no issues


----------



## Henning (Dec 15, 2015)

some what relevant, We recently Ordered 2 used MAC 700's. they delivered 4.


----------



## MrX (Dec 15, 2015)

Henning said:


> some what relevant, We recently Ordered 2 used MAC 700's. they delivered 4.


They sell lights now?


----------



## Henning (Dec 15, 2015)

MrX said:


> They sell lights now?


Sorry I should have said it was a different company.


----------



## Frank Kovac (May 31, 2016)

museav said:


> The rear panel of the master stations seems to suggest the units are compatible with [email protected], however I noted no mention of FCC and/or UL approval on the pictures of the unit or in the manual. Since that has been an issue for other manufacturers and products I can see that possibly affecting distribution and use in the US. Does anyone know if they have the appropriate FCC and UL approval?



Altair equipment can be used in the US. They adapt it. Only problem is wireless comms (US local restrictions...)


----------

